# My Newest Labs



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

I thought I would share my latest labs and past two labs for comparsion. Would appreciate any input that any one would like to share about these labs. I just do not understand why I feel like crap all the time. I stay so tired and sleepy, no energy, extremely cold or hot(never comfortable), aches and pains, bad headaches, etc, etc (you all know the norm for us).

TEST (RANGES) 09/30/10 08/09/10 
RBC 4.2 - 6.3 3.8 (L) ------- 
Hgb 11.1 g/dL 11.1 (L) ------- 
Hct 36.0 - 51.0 32.8 (L) ------- 
BUN 10.0 - 26.0 5.5 (L) 8 (5-26) 
BUN/Creat 8.0 - 36.0 6.1 (L) -------- 
Sodium 134 -149 139.4 146(135-145)
Potassium 3.5 - 5.5 4.5 5.8(3.5-5.2) 
Alk Phos 30.0 - 130.0 ------- 141(25-150)

TSH .400 - 4.2 .372 (L) .13(.34-5.60) 
F4 .70 - 1.5 1.20 ------ 
Free T4 .58 - 1.64 ------ 1.27 
Free T3 2.50 - 3.90 ------ 3.53

TPO Ab <9.0 ------- >971.0

Vit D 30 - 100 45.4 10.5(32-100)

All labs except for 08/09/10 have been by my MD. I have an appt. in Nov for labs and with my endo again.

I am hypo with RSD & fibro. I take the following meds: Synthroid .175, Cymbalta 60 mg, Oxycontin 40 mg, Premarin .045. I also have Zanaflex as needed for spasms. I get a Toradol injection once per month for 2 months and then I get a Decadron injection on month three.

Any comments or suggestions will be received open minded and whole heartedly as I am about ready to shoot myself so that I do not feel this way every day!

Thanks to all of you for your great support, you all are so wonderful!!

Hugs & Blessings to All!!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

If I am reading these correctly because of the lines, the TSH is flagged low and your Free T3 is near the top of the range--you likely are close to hyper at that point--fatigue, muscle aches, etc can all be part of that. You may want to consider your Synthroid dose--noone likes to admit they could use a decrease, but it can happen that it would help you feel better.

More importantly, what are they doing about your consistently low hemoglobin, hemocrit, and red blood cells? Any ferritin testing? All of that points to anemia, which would definitely explain your symptoms too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for your comment. None of my drs have sugessted decreasing my dose, but some days I only take one half of the pill to see if that helps and so far no luck with it.

My md called yesterday and said all my blood work was okay. So I do ot know what to do about the low RBC and others at this point. Except eat more green veggies and high iron foods.

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry for the messed up post! Sort of funny though, because this is sort of what I feel like.

I asked my md if I could be borderline hypo/hyper and he said no, you can not be both like that. I told him if I am not doing anything then I am freezing but if I try to do things, then I am sweating and miserable.

Back in June after surgery my iron bottomed out but with meds and foods I got it back up. Then my Vit D was real low (10.5) and I have been taking 25,000IU of Vit D for 6 weeks and now it is coming back up. I can not seem to get everything leveled out within normal ranges.

I have asked my md & endo about getting my thyroid removed and both say it would not do any good as mine is not working anyways. At least the FNA came back benign, which I am so thankful for.

Thanks to everyone for you help!! It means the world to me!

Hugs & Blessings to All!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kayheard said:


> I thought I would share my latest labs and past two labs for comparsion. Would appreciate any input that any one would like to share about these labs. I just do not understand why I feel like crap all the time. I stay so tired and sleepy, no energy, extremely cold or hot(never comfortable), aches and pains, bad headaches, etc, etc (you all know the norm for us).
> 
> TEST (RANGES) 09/30/10 08/09/10
> RBC 4.2 - 6.3 3.8 (L) -------
> ...


Is RSD this...................
Reflex Sympathetic Dystrophy?

Do you have inherited hemoglobin defects, such as sickle cell anemia or thalassemias?

Are you taking iron? Do you think a med you are taking is causing such low levels of the above lab tests?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes, Andros you are correct about RSD. You are good!

No I do not have any inherited blood defects that I know of at this time. And no I am not taking any iron at this time. In June I had to take iron and my gyn kept after me to eat red meats, etc. (which we do not eat very much of since my husbands heart attack in 2009). My iron level came back up and was okay.

As far as the meds causing it to be low, I have no idea but I will investigate it. If anyone else knows, please let me know.

Thanks for your response, I really need some help. I have got to get to feeling human again really soon at some point in my life. Everytime I have labs there seems to be a new problem and something has to give with my health.

Hugs & Blessings to you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kayheard said:


> Yes, Andros you are correct about RSD. You are good!
> 
> No I do not have any inherited blood defects that I know of at this time. And no I am not taking any iron at this time. In June I had to take iron and my gyn kept after me to eat red meats, etc. (which we do not eat very much of since my husbands heart attack in 2009). My iron level came back up and was okay.
> 
> ...


We always need to find the cause of low iron/ferritin. I presume you have had a ferritin test which is for the protein that stores your iron? With labs like that, I think it would be prudent to dig further.

And I had a very hard time deciphering your labs and ranges but I was thinking as Lainy did that you may be teetering on the hyper side which can be very very painful.

Have you had any other antibodies' tests beside the TPO?

Here is what I am going to do. I have put your post as a shortcut on my desktop and as time allows, I am going to look up all your meds and also continue to look up your labs to see if anything stands out. This will take some time so I ask your patience.

Your RDS also could be due to metabolic peripheral neuropathy. I am not sure you have the right diagnosis on that one. Where you diagnosed by a Neurologist through a thorough neurological examination?

This is part of what should have been done to acheive the RDS diagnosis so I need you to tell me if it was or wasn't.

Physical examination involves observing the skin color and temperature, any swelling, vascular reactivity, overgrown and grooved nails, swollen and stiff joints, and muscle weakness and atrophy.

Other conditions are ruled out with appropriate testing, such as triple phase bone scan, magnetic resonance imaging (MRI scan), a full laboratory panel, electrophysiological studies of the nerves and muscles (e.g., EMG, NCV), and a thermogram (test that uses an infrared video camera to measure the emission of heat from the affected limb). EMG and NCV tests can be used in combination and are often referred to as EMG/NCV studies


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

I do not think that I have had a ferritin test. I will be sure to request one when I have labs done in Nov.

I have only had TPO Ab test performed. Are there others that you suggest I have? If so, let me know and I will also ask for these in Nov.

I was diagnosed with RSD by my Pain Management Dr and Neuro. In 2000 I had surgery to lengthen my achilles tendon, remove spurs and Hagland's deformity on my left foot. During the healing process I developed alot of scar tissue with nerve entrapments, discolored, pain, swelling, very limited range of motion, etc, hence the RSD. My Neuro has performed a office exam, MRI and NCV along with other test. Social Security & Insurance Co. has sent me for test and other drs for opinions and evaluation also.

I have attached my lab reports to my next post so that maybe they will be easier to read.

Thank you so very much for your help. I know that you are a very busy and active lady, so I will wait patiently for you to research and reply as I have plenty of time to wait for your great help! I am like so many others here where it seems like most drs do not look at everything and try to get to the bottom of all problems and try to help you feel better.

Sending BIG, BIG HUGS to you for everything you do to help!!!:hugs:


----------

